# riding shotgun = στη θέση του συνοδηγού



## nickel (Dec 1, 2012)

*riding shotgun = στη θέση του συνοδηγού*

Λίγα για την ιστορία του ιδιωματισμού από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:

*ride shotgun*

_Question:_ My kids compete to see who can occupy the front passenger seat, which they call _riding shotgun_. People have told me it refers to old-time stagecoaches. Is this right?

_Answer:_ You’ll probably get the same response from almost anybody you ask. The image is of a mail coach being driven furiously across the prairie, bandits or Indians in pursuit, with a rifle or shotgun wielding guard beside the driver turning to fire at them. That almost certainly derives from the John Ford film _Stagecoach_ of 1939, starring John Wayne as the Ringo Kid, in which the phrase appears. The film script, taken from a short story by Ernest Haycox, was syndicated to newspapers as a serial when the film came out and includes this:

Upon being informed by Buck that he had seen the Plummers in Lordsburg, Curly made a quick Decision. “Come on, Buck — I’m goin’ to Lordsburg with you — I’ll ride shotgun on top o’ the coach.”
_Hayward Daily Review_, 31 Mar 1939, 3/2.​
Until recently, researchers hadn’t found _riding shotgun_ before the film and cautiously suggested its writers had invented it. However, the _Oxford English Dictionary_ has now tracked down several earlier instances, the earliest from 1913. This one I unearthed from later in the decade gives the flavour:

Driven by Alex Toponce and A. T. Ross, an old fashioned stage coach made in 1863 and used on the Deadwood stage line in the early days of Wyoming, will appear In Ogden streets on the day of the Golden Spike celebration. Alex Toponce was in early days the owner of a stage line. He will probably drive the old fashioned vehicle, while A. Y. Ross, famous in railroad circles as a fearless express messenger and who has on several occasions battled with bandits on the plains, will probably ride “shotgun” as he did in the past.
_The Ogden Examiner_, 9 May 1919. Armed guards commonly rode on trains to protect valuable cargo.​Even after _Stagecoach_ came out, the term wasn’t common in printed sources, though it was surely known to people. It begins to appear again after the Second World War in reference to armed support by passengers sitting beside the drivers of military supply convoys, in the Korean and Vietnam wars especially. It probably transferred back into the civilian world from army slang and was picked up by young people.

The _Dictionary of American Regional English_ found it to be common by 1967 in the western states of the US. Natalie Maynor commented some years ago on the American Dialect Society mailing list that its adoption was earlier still: “The expression definitely predated the Vietnam war. When gaggles of teenagers in Jackson, Mississippi, in the mid-to-late 1950s started heading toward a car, there was always a contest for who could holler out ‘I want shotgun!’ first.”


Η λεξικογραφική εγγραφή από το Wiktionary:

*ride shotgun* (third-person singular simple present *rides shotgun*, present participle *riding shotgun*, simple past *rode shotgun*, past participle *ridden shotgun*)
- (idiomatic, slang) To ride in the front passenger seat of a vehicle, next to the driver: _When both kids want to ride shotgun with Mom, they'll just have to take turns._
- (idiomatic, slang, figuratively) To accompany someone in order to assist and protect: _He attended the meeting to ride shotgun for the sales team, in case anyone had a technical question._
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ride_shotgun

Εκτός λοιπόν από το «ταξιδεύω / καθίζω στη θέση του συνοδηγού» έχουμε και τη μεταφορική σημασία της υποστήριξης. Κάποια ιδιωματική απόδοση για αυτήν;


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 1, 2012)

Θα το μετέφραζα και ως "ενισχύσεις".


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]- (idiomatic, slang, figuratively) To accompany someone in order to assist and protect: _He attended the meeting to ride shotgun for the sales team, in case anyone had a technical question._
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ride_shotgun
> 
> Εκτός λοιπόν από το «ταξιδεύω / καθίζω στη θέση του συνοδηγού» έχουμε και τη μεταφορική σημασία της υποστήριξης. Κάποια ιδιωματική απόδοση για αυτήν;



Για ιδιωματικά, από το wingman και την αεροπορική τζάργκον, _ο νούμερο δύο μου_ - αν και εδώ ίσως να ταίριαζε και ο συγκυβερνήτης, χωρίς όμως να δίνει την εικόνα του προστάτη· αν είναι έτσι, γιατί όχι ο _συνοδηγός_* όπως στα ράλι αυτοκινήτου - ή _το ζευγάρι μου_. Δεν ξέρω, και κάτι άλλο με τριβελίζει αλλά είναι άπιαστο, σαν τον φύλακα άγγελο.


* Συνοδηγός όπως πρέπει να είναι, όχι σαν αυτόν που κάθεται καμιά δεκαετία τώρα στα ληφθέντα μου: 

Ο συνοδηγός δεν είναι οδηγός. 
 Είναι αυτός που κάθεται δίπλα στον οδηγό. Είναι το νορμάλ άτομο που, με το που θα πάρει τη συγκεκριμένη θέση στο αμάξι, μετατρέπεται σε μαλάκα. Σε μαλάκα με αρμοδιότητες: 
1. Ο συνοδηγός διαβάζει το χάρτη της διαδρομής. Την ώρα που ο κακομοίρης δίπλα του προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει τη γλίτσα στο ψιλόβροχο, ο συνοδηγός ανοίγει το χάρτη διάπλατο και τον μοστράρει μες στη μούρη του οδηγού. Κι όταν ο άλλος μπήγει τη χριστοπαναγία, «Τι να κάνω;», σου λέει, «αυτοί οι χάρτες εύκολα ξεδιπλώνουνε, δύσκολα ξαναδιπλώνουνε. Μια ώρα τον στριφοπαλεύω. Τόση τσάκιση πια! Ούτε φούστα με πιέτες!» 
2. Ο συνοδηγός, ασχέτως αν έχει δίπλωμα ή όχι, δίνει συμβουλές οδήγησης: «Πολύ τρέχεις. Λίγο τρέχεις. Προσπέρνα τον. Μην τον προσπερνάς. Φλας βγάλε. Φώτα πορείας από τώρα; Για σταμάτα λίγο μες στην καραεθνική, για να κατουρήσει λίγο το παιδί. Καβάλα νησίδες και διαχωριστικά, να κάνει εμετό. ΤΩΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ!!» 
3. Ο συνοδηγός συλλέγει πληροφορίες για τη διαδρομή. Όπου βρει άνθρωπο με γαϊδουράκι, κατεβάζει παράθυρο και ουρλιάζει: «ΣΥΓΓΝΩΩΩΩΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ! Για Νεμέα καλά πάμε;» Και μετά καπάκι στο επόμενο γαϊδούρι, διότι, όσο να 'ναι, σε κάθε πάθηση πρέπει να έχεις και δεύτερη γνώμη. 
4. Ο συνοδηγός, εκεί που όλα είναι γαλήνια, βγάζει μια κραυγή: «Για Ναύπλιο δεξιά!!» Και αφού στρίψεις Ναύπλιο δεξιά ανακαλύπτεις ότι πήρες την παλιά Εθνική. 
5. Ο συνοδηγός ετοιμάζει έγκαιρα τα ψιλά για τα διόδια. Και αφού τα σφίγγει ένα τέταρτο πριν στη χούφτα του, ακριβώς φάτσα με τον διοδιά ανακαλύπτει ότι έχει 1,20 αντί για 1,40 ευρώ. Αρχίζει το ψάξιμο στο τσαντικό, κουδουνίζουν τα ψιλά, γκλαν γκλαν τα σήμαντρα της εκκλησίας, κορνάρει ο δεύτερος, μουντζώνει ο τρίτος, «της θειας σου» ο τέταρτος, τα παίρνει στο κρανίο ο συνοδηγός: «Μα πώς κάνουν έτσι;». Αν όμως συμβεί στον ίδιο: «Δεν ξέρουν ότι έρχονται διόδια να τα έχουν έτοιμα;» 
6. Ο συνοδηγός είναι ένας άνθρωπος που αγαπάει το διάβασμα. Από Αθήνα για Ξάνθη δεν σταματάει να πλουτίζει τις γνώσεις του. Διαβάζει ό,τι βρει μπροστά του: «Λαμία 152 χιλιόμετρα, Λάρισα Έξοδος 2. Επιπλοποιία Παπαδάτου. ΠΕΧΩΔΕ: Προϋπολογισμός έργου 124.000.000. Πάρκινγκ στα 500 μέτρα. Βασίλης Καρράς στην Πύλη Αξιού».
7. Ο συνοδηγός διανθίζει την ανάγνωση με ηλίθια σχόλια: "McDonald's. Α, ώστε εδώ είναι τα McDonald's!» Όχι, δεν είναι εδώ τα McDonald's. Αλλού είναι τα McDonald's. Σε άλλο νομό είναι τα McDonald's. Βάλανε εδώ την πινακίδα για να δουλεύουνε τον κοσμάκη! 
8. Όταν ο οδηγός κάνει το σλάλομ του θανάτου για να προσπεράσει την νταλικάρα μπροστά του ενώ του έρχεται δεύτερη νταλικάρα από την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, ο συνοδηγός σε πλήρη παράκρουση: «Κοίτα, κοίτα, κοίτα, κοίτα ένα μωρό κατσικάκι!! Δεξιά, δεξιά, δεξιά! Αχ τι κρίμα, το έχασες!» Και το κατσικάκι έχασες και τη ζωή σου παραλίγο! 
9. Ο συνοδηγός μοιράζει εμφιαλωμένα νερά και σάντουιτς, πετάει χαρτιά έξω στο παρμπρίζ του πίσω Ζάσταβα, αδειάζει τσαντάκια, αλλάζει κασέτες και τραγουδάει πιο δυνατά και πιο φάλτσα από τον ερμηνευτή «Συγχαρητήηηηηηριααααααααα, πρόσεχε Αντώνη, ελπίζω να αισθάνεσαι καλάαααα, αριστερά σου, Αντώνη, γι' αυτό που έεεεκανεεεεεεες, σιγά, Αντώνη!» 
10. Εν κατακλείδι, ο συνοδηγός δεν είναι συν-οδηγός. Είναι ο άνθρωπος που σπάει τα νεύρα του οδηγού!


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2012)

..
Με την ευκαιρία, από το urban:

riding shotgun [αν και νομίζω πως o ορισμός στην πρώτη πρόταση είναι για το _calling shotgun_, όπως και η δεύτερη παράγραφος, αλλά το προσθέτω για το _riding bitch_]: 
Earning the right to ride in the front passenger seat of someone's car. _This is also the direct opposite of "riding bitch," where you are sitting center-backseat, sandwiched by your friends (aka: riding gay, riding whore)._ It is "shotgun's" responsibility for controlling car temperature, changing radio stations, calling out landmarks, and flagging down hot girls. 

Variations to "calling shotgun" can include paper/rock/scisors, coin flip, or being the first to yell "shotgun" when the driver pulls their car keys out of their pocket. Seniority rarely means anything when calling shotgun. _Steve was riding shotgun because he won the coin flip in the mall._


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

Αμ στο #3 ξέχασες το σημαντικότερο: μανουριάζεται με τους άλλους οδηγούς πώς προσπερνάς έτσι ρε μαλάκαααααα έχουμε παιδιά μέσα, μουτζώνει ναααα ηλίθιε που νομίζεις ότι επειδή έχεις μερτσεντέ μπορείς να τρέξεις πιο πολύ από μας που έχουμε τσαστάβα, βρίζει ζώον κωλόγερε άσχετε ποιον πήδηξες για να πάρεις το δίπλωμα μωρή; γκαρίζει πάρε επιτέλους το μαντρακά σου και τα ποδάρια σου νυχτώσαμε ρεεεεε και στο πρώτο κόκκινο φανάρι την πληρώνει ο οδηγός. Στην καλύτερη, μ' ένα μαυρισμένο μάτι. Άντε με μια βουλιαγμένη πόρτα (στην καλύτερη, ε ; )

Και, ναι. Στα καθ' ημάς αυτό το άτομο λέγεται απλώς συνοδηγός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Εγώ βέβαια μπορώ να κάνω πιο ρεαλιστικές, αλλά όχι λιγότερο ξεκαρδιστικές, περιγραφές τού τι σημαίνει συνοδηγός. Για την ακρίβεια, του τι σημαίνει μία γυναίκα να έχει δύο άνδρες συνοδηγούς.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, του τι σημαίνει μία γυναίκα να έχει δύο άνδρες συνοδηγούς.


Νόμιζα αυτό εμπίπτει στη γενικότερη ομοταξία των ωαριοπρηχτών.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ βέβαια μπορώ να κάνω πιο ρεαλιστικές, αλλά όχι λιγότερο ξεκαρδιστικές, περιγραφές τού τι σημαίνει συνοδηγός. Για την ακρίβεια, του τι σημαίνει μία γυναίκα να έχει δύο άνδρες συνοδηγούς.










;)


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 2, 2012)

Σχετικό: VIP.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Σχετικό: VIP.


Σχετικό, από την εποχή όπου οι ζώνες ασφαλείας ήταν υποχρεωτικές μόνο στις μπροστά θέσεις, που 'λεγε ο πατέρας μου (δείχνοντάς του/της τη ζώνη) σε όποιον πήγαινε να καθίσει στη θέση του συνοδηγού: «Ξέρεις, όσοι κάθονται μπροστά είναι για δέσιμο». :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Ο δικός μου πατέρας την έλεγε «η θέση του μελλοθάνατου» (είχαμε μάλιστα ένα μικρό ατύχημα όπου καθόταν στη θέση του συνοδηγού και με κρατούσε αγκαλιά. Εκείνος χτύπησε ελαφρά στο κούτελο, αλλά κατάφερε να με προστατέψει). Είμαι βέβαιος (=θυμάμαι πρωτογενώς) ότι ήμασταν σε πειρατικό ταξί, οπότε αφήνω ως άσκηση να υπολογίσετε την ελάχιστη ηλικία μου... .


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο δικός μου πατέρας την έλεγε «η θέση του μελλοθάνατου».


Παλιά κυκλοφορούσε ευρέως ότι οι Γάλλοι τη θέση του συνοδηγού τη λένε «η θέση της πεθεράς». Δεν είχα κάτσει να το ψάξω ποτέ (αν και το 'χα πρωτοδεί πριν κάνα τριαντάρι χρόνια). Ωστόσο τώρα είδα ότι siège de belle-mère αποκαλούν έναν κάκτο (http://www.tropicopia.com/tropicopia/plante-interieur/print.np/print-155.html) και τις εξωτερικές θέσεις στα πολύ παλιά κάμπριο, αγγλιστί rumble seat (για τη θέση του συνοδηγού δεν βρήκα κάτι :)):


----------



## bernardina (Dec 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ... τις εξωτερικές θέσεις στα πολύ παλιά κάμπριο, αγγλιστί rumble seat (για τη θέση του συνοδηγού δεν βρήκα κάτι :))



Εμένα ανέκαθεν μου θύμιζαν τέτοιες εικόνες. 


Τhe Trademark






If you were asked to name just one item that can be most identified with Donald you would most probably say his little, red car with the licence number 313. No wonder, because it is a very distinct vehicle with its balloonwheels and rumble seat. It has no name but in 1975 Barks called it 'The Rumble Seat Roadster'.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2013)

daeman said:


> ..
> Earning the right to ride in the front passenger seat of someone's car. _This is also the direct opposite of "riding bitch," where you are sitting center-backseat, sandwiched by your friends (aka: riding gay, riding whore)._ [...]



Από τον σημερινό Κουίνιον:

*Sitting bodkin*

* Q * _From S Norman_: While reading Thackeray’s _Book of Snobs_ I came across the phrase _sitting bodkin_. A search supplied the definition, “to ride in a carriage between two others, the accommodation being only for two”. It cited Thackeray’s _Vanity Fair_. I’m still unsure about _bodkin_. Is it the knife bodkin or the odds bodkin bodkin?

*A* A good question. This is a strange expression, known also as riding bodkin, one which scholars of William Makepeace Thackeray’s time (the middle of the nineteenth century) were as much puzzled about as you are. It is fairly common in nineteenth-century novels in Britain and also occasionally appears in the US. Thackeray seems to have been especially fond of it, since it appears in _The History of Pendennis_ as well as in the two you mention. Another example, from a contemporary of his:
...The carriage will have to go backwards and forwards four times now to fetch them all. So your daughter can come quite easily, Mr. Gibson, and I shall be very glad to see her for your sake. She can sit bodkin with the Brownings, I suppose?
_Wives and Daughters_, by Elizabeth Gaskell, 1866.
​...
Several suggestions about its origin were based on the known senses of bodkin. Before it was a blunt needle it was — as you say — a short pointed weapon, which explains Hamlet’s “with a bare bodkin”, an unsheathed dagger. Might old vehicles, people asked, have had a place between the seats to store a sword or bodkin? Might a person sitting between two others on a seat not meant for three necessarily have had to be thin, like a bodkin? Or might the third person have to be pressed into place, like a blunt bodkin into cloth? This last image appears here:
...So down thy hill, romantic Ashbourne, glides
The Derby dilly, carrying Three Insides.
One in each corner sits, and lolls at ease,
With folded arms, propt back, and outstretched knees,
While the pressed Bodkin, punched and squeezed to death,
Sweats in the midmost place, and scolds, and pants for breath.
_The Loves of the Triangles_, by George Canning, published in the _Anti-Jacobin_ on 23 Apr. 1798. Dilly is short for diligence, a type of stagecoach, a name abbreviated from French _carrosse de diligence_, a speedy coach.
​...
Yet another idea is that bodkin here isn’t either of these senses but a condensed form of _bodikin_, a small body, where the _-kin_ ending indicates something small of its kind, as in _gherkin_ and _napkin_ (but not _bodkin_, which seems to be Celtic, a modified form of Scottish Gaelic _biodag_ or Welsh _bidog_, a dagger). _Bodikin_ also turns up in the old oath you mention, _odds bod(i)kins_, short for “God’s body”. To be able to sit bodkin, then, might mean that you had to make yourself as small as possible.

Once again we have no clear idea of the true origin of an idiom, but at least you will now appreciate why nineteenth-century scholars were in the dark about it!


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο δικός μου πατέρας την έλεγε «η θέση του μελλοθάνατου» (είχαμε μάλιστα ένα μικρό ατύχημα όπου καθόταν στη θέση του συνοδηγού και με κρατούσε αγκαλιά. Εκείνος χτύπησε ελαφρά στο κούτελο, αλλά κατάφερε να με προστατέψει). .


Δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ να διηγηθώ σχετικό περιστατικό. Φίλοι από την Αγγλία που μας επισκέφτηκαν πριν 3 χρόνια, εκτός από τα πολλά που θαύμασαν στην Ελλάδα, διασκέδαζαν να επισημαίνουν τις παραβάσεις των οδηγών. Σε κάποιο μποτιλιάρισμα, χαζεύαμε διπλανό αυτοκίνητο που ήταν παρκαρισμένο σε παράδρομο με επιβάτες μπαμπά (οδηγό) και μαμά με παιδάκι (στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού). Κανείς με ζώνη, το παιδάκι όρθιο στα πόδια της μαμάς, η μαμά είχε ανοίξει τάπερ και το τάιζε. Εντάξει, λέω εγώ, αλλά είναι σταματημένοι. Φυσικά δεν ήξερα πού να κρυφτώ όταν ο οδηγός έβαλε μπρος και ξεκίνησε κανονικότατα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> Δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ να διηγηθώ σχετικό περιστατικό. Φίλοι από την Αγγλία που μας επισκέφτηκαν πριν 3 χρόνια, εκτός από τα πολλά που θαύμασαν στην Ελλάδα, διασκέδαζαν να επισημαίνουν τις παραβάσεις των οδηγών. Σε κάποιο μποτιλιάρισμα, χαζεύαμε διπλανό αυτοκίνητο που ήταν παρκαρισμένο σε παράδρομο με επιβάτες μπαμπά (οδηγό) και μαμά με παιδάκι (στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού). Κανείς με ζώνη, το παιδάκι όρθιο στα πόδια της μαμάς, η μαμά είχε ανοίξει τάπερ και το τάιζε. Εντάξει, λέω εγώ, αλλά είναι σταματημένοι. Φυσικά δεν ήξερα πού να κρυφτώ όταν ο οδηγός έβαλε μπρος και ξεκίνησε κανονικότατα.


Εντάξει, ήσουν τυχερή γιατί δεν σου έτυχε οδηγός απ' αυτούς που κρατάνε το παιδί στην αγκαλιά τους "για να μάθει".:angry:

Όταν κάποτε κάναμε παρατήρηση στον θείο μιας φίλης μας, που είχε πάρει εν αγνοία της το πιτσιρίκι και το είχε απιθώσει στα γόνατά του, και τον ρωτήσαμε τι θα έκανε αν γινόταν το κακό, η απάντησή του ήταν: σιγά μην άφηνα εγώ το παιδί να πάθει τίποτα! Στο στόμα μου θα το έβαζα, θα το κατάπινα!

Βγάλε συμπέρασμα.:glare:

ΥΓ. Γι' αυτού του είδους τα περιστατικά, όμως, υπάρχει νήμα ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο δικός μου πατέρας την έλεγε «η θέση του μελλοθάνατου» (είχαμε μάλιστα ένα μικρό ατύχημα όπου καθόταν στη θέση του συνοδηγού και με κρατούσε αγκαλιά. Εκείνος χτύπησε ελαφρά στο κούτελο, αλλά κατάφερε να με προστατέψει). .


Επειδή δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι βέβαια όλοι να μαντεύουν πότε μπορεί να συνέβη αυτό το περιστατικό, ήταν σε μια πολύ μακρινή εποχή όπου το όχημα ήταν πειρατικό ταξί και ζώνες ασφαλείας δεν φορούσαν ούτε στα αεροπλάνα. ;)


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι βέβαια όλοι να μαντεύουν πότε μπορεί να συνέβη αυτό το περιστατικό, ήταν σε μια πολύ μακρινή εποχή όπου το όχημα ήταν πειρατικό ταξί και ζώνες ασφαλείας δεν φορούσαν ούτε στα αεροπλάνα. ;)


Και οι δικοί μας μπαμπάδες στην ίδια μακρινή εποχή έζησαν, μια χαρά άνθρωποι ήταν και το ίδιο έκαναν τότε. Άλλες εποχές.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2014)

Πριν λίγο στον Σκάι, 21ο επεισόδιο τού 12ου κύκλου της σειράς _CSI_, λέει: «Lose your truck, your life, *shotgun-riding buddy *runs off — sounds like a country song». Ο υποτιτλιστής αποδίδει με μεγαλειώδη επίδειξη άγνοιας του ιδιωματισμού: «*ο φίλος σου που οπλοφορεί*».


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2014)

Είναι λυπηρό όταν ο μεταφραστής είναι αρκετά άπειρος ώστε να μην έχει ξανακούσει αυτόν τον κοινότατο ιδιωματισμό, αλλά δεν υποψιάζεται τίποτα ώστε να το ψάξει, δεδομένου ότι η απάντηση βρίσκεται παντού. Από την άλλη πλευρά, οι αμοιβές των υποτιτλιστών που συνεργάζονται με τις εταιρείες αυτές είναι σε επίπεδο κακόγουστου αστείου.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 25, 2015)

Διάλογος από το _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_:
John Connor: I call shotgun.
Cameron (που είναι terminator και συνεπώς έχει ελλιπείς γνώσεις αγγλικών): I call 9 millimeter.
:-D :-D


----------

